# ICD 10 Bootcamp



## mhodges1338 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking of attending the ICD-10 bootcamp.  For the certification exam, do I need to attend both days or can I attend only the 1st day.  I am not in a coding job but would be attending to take the ICD-10 certification exam when it becomes available.

Thank You


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Mar 8, 2010)

The exam for ICD-10 proficiency will be on ICD-10 codes only.


----------



## dgrider (Apr 8, 2010)

*ICD-10 Boot Camp*

You may attend the first day of the boot camp which covers the fundmentals of ICD-10.

Deborah Grider


----------

